# 2013 Chevy Cruze-Several Dashboard warning signs.



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Could possibility be a dying battery or could be a negative battery cable issue - there is special coverage for this & as your being 2013 I believe you fall under this special coverage as well. 

- Special Coverage #14311


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Patience Grasshopper. You only need one thread to get a question answered here.


----------



## Cory41810 (Jul 5, 2016)

Sorry,Jim,realized it was a electrical problem so I reposted under electrical.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Check your positive cable, too. Mine had a ton of the white stuff under the cover.

However, this does sound like the ground cable issue.

I had just a little problem - my iPod wouldn't connect, randomly. I replaced the positive cable (eaten away form the acid), battery (AGM was on sale), and then cleaned my negative battery connections at battery and chassis before that went away.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Cory41810,

We're sincerely sorry to hear about these recent concerns you're experiencing with your Cruze. Have you taken it to your dealership for a diagnosis yet? If not, we'd be more than happy to assist you in setting up an appointment. If interested, please send us a private message with your VIN, current mileage, full contact information, and preferred dealership in order to proceed.

Kindly,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care



Cory41810 said:


> I have a 2013 Chevy cruze.
> Roughly 3 weeks ago my rear driver tire got a hole in it and went flat, i changed the tire and put spare on. Next day had tire plugged and put back on.
> Ive drove a little over 1k miles this past week(just incase this information is important) A couple days ago "Service tire mointoring system" came on and wont show pressure in the rear driver tire. I dont know if thats a coincidence or not. Tried fixing it by folowing other peoples advice online that had this problem and they said to try and hold reset while on tire pressure and i relearned it but nothing fixed it.
> Today I tried starting the car and it just continued to turn over and wouldnt fully run. Showed that power steering fluid was low. A couple minutes later it would crank and run. About an hour after that i tried cranking it again and it said "Service battery charging system" and wouldnt even turn over. About 10 minutes after that i arrived home and turned car off then on to make sure it would run and it said "Service Deterrent Theft Mointoring System"
> Could anyone tell me why this might be happening or how i can fix it?


----------

